# 2006 yamaha 50TLR (2 stroke) carb air screw adjustment. wow



## devrep

I bought this motor new in 2006 on a crap skiff and in 2008 or 2009 moved it to my Mitzi 17.  The motor had always idled kind of rough but when I let the boat sit for 2 or 3 years it was much worse.  I put up with it for the last 10 trips or so and this last saturday finally pulled the 3 carbs off and completely disassembled them, cleaned everything with solvent and blew all the passages and jets out with compressed air.

one other thing, I drilled out and removed the brass caps on the idle air screws.   I ride motocross bikes so I am always in those carbs and adjusting and changing jets.  the 50 TLR carbs are very simple in comparison.   on a 2 stroke dirtbike the idle air screw is usually turned out 1 to 2 turns from all the way in.  when I checked the TLR air screws they were almost all the way in from the factory.  I mean they were turned out maybe 1/16th of a turn.

When I put everything back together I warmed up the engine and then adjusted the screws out until I got a nice butter smooth idle.  This was at 1 1/2 turns out on the air screws.  my son and I ran the boat all day yesterday.  the motor has never run this well.  not only was the idle super smooth all day but when opening and closing the throttle the transition in rpm was smoother than it has ever been.


----------



## Brett

Yeah, but now it won't meet California's emission requirements...


----------



## devrep

I should mail the brass plugs to CARB (California Air Resources Board). ;D


----------

